# Paint/Body Shops Infrared Lamp Vs Bake Oven ??



## Aletank (Oct 27, 2005)

I see a lot of Paint/Body shops are using Infrared Lamps over Bake Ovens to cure the paint.
What are the pro's/cons of the Infrared Lamps ?
Are they any better than Bake Ovens ?


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Infrared is more efficient as you can aim it at the bit you want to heat without having to heat up all the air around it.

Handier for spot or section repairs, and frees up the booth to get another car in.

No idea if there are any benefits in the way the paint cures.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

dont think theres any difference in the finished job , its just faster , more mobile , anyone can buy one on a stand and be working the same day vs the cost of a oven and the install


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

A booth will evaporate most of the solvents in the paint to cures it. 

An infrared lamp will dry the paint, but it can still take weeks to vent off.

Also you can't really use water based paints with a lamp as it takes too long to dry, more time drying means more chance of contamination and we all know time = money.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Infrared dries the paint from the inside out where as the oven dries it from the outside if that makes sense.

Sutty


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Sicskate said:


> A booth will evaporate most of the solvents in the paint to cures it.
> 
> An infrared lamp will dry the paint, but it can still take weeks to vent off.
> 
> Also you can't really use water based paints with a lamp as it takes too long to dry, more time drying means more chance of contamination and we all know time = money.


If the booth/infrared baking times are the same then there shouldn't really be any difference in the solvent evaporation time. A panel temp of 60 degs for 30 mins is the same in an oven as it is under infrared.
However one thing that should be pointed out is that the infrared bulbs should be shortwave (which will, as somebody has pointed out, heat from the inside out - rather than outside in) which allows a proper 'cure'.
A patio heater style bulb may do the job of 'drying' but it heats from the outside, won't allow a 'cure' and that's when you get into the solvent venting problems 

Drying wb paint should rely on gentle evaporation rather than heat.
Direct heat (lamp or otherwise) can cause the water on the surface of the paint to be driven out too quickly, causing it skin over which in turn can cause moisture to be trapped.
The best way to dry wb is by air drying. That is passing air across (not onto) the paint to increase evaporation - passing warm air across will further speed up the evaporation process :thumb:


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

squiggs said:


> If the booth/infrared baking times are the same then there shouldn't really be any difference in the solvent evaporation time. A panel temp of 60 degs for 30 mins is the same in an oven as it is under infrared.
> However one thing that should be pointed out is that the infrared bulbs should be shortwave (which will, as somebody has pointed out, heat from the inside out - rather than outside in) which allows a proper 'cure'.
> A patio heater style bulb may do the job of 'drying' but it heats from the outside, won't allow a 'cure' and that's when you get into the solvent venting problems
> 
> ...


Lovely post there.


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

Yeah as above that sums up everything


----------



## mikechesterman (May 25, 2013)

Sutty 90 said:


> Infrared dries the paint from the inside out where as the oven dries it from the outside if that makes sense.
> 
> Sutty


Yes. One way of looking at it is that an infra-red is like a microwave compared to the booth/oven being like an oven.

I own a bodyshop and we have a both a spray booth/oven and a purpose-built room with infra-reds installed in a row around the walls.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Strada Automotive said:


> Yes. One way of looking at it is that an infra-red is like a microwave compared to the booth/oven being like an oven.
> 
> I own a bodyshop and we have a both a spray booth/oven and a purpose-built room with infra-reds installed in a row around the walls.


That is literally the most basic way I could word it. Personally I've only ever used small portable infra reds alongside a combination booth and that's going back a few years since I left the game!

Sutty


----------



## Dummer (Jul 28, 2008)

If you leave the light on (e.g. forgotten to turn off end of the day), you will see the paint bubble the next morning and easy to get a cloudy clear if you rush


----------

